# My cat keeps dumping over her water



## CatTrio (Mar 30, 2004)

I've tried many numerous types of bowls, but nothing works! I have one cat (out of three) that must dump the entire bowl of water over and drink it off of the floor. Not only is it annoying to step in during the night, but it keeps the other two cats from having water.

We've tried the large automatic waterers, but they don't like those. Does anyone have any advice on which types of water bowls would be effective to prevent tipping?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Get a metal bowl with rubber on the bottom of it. The bowl must be more round on the bottom than it is on the top. Keep it on the floor so she can't push it off of anything. This trick hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## CatTrio (Mar 30, 2004)

I've tried that, but she is good. Maybe I can get a larger bowl. Right now I am using a double bowl (plastic) which has a very wide base which is impossible to tip over. She just tilts it until water comes out on the floor.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

It's strange how some cats are like that. None of mine do that, however, my Aunt owns a cat that does that very thing. It was kinda funny, she eventually got so tired of it that she filled a big rubbermaid tub thing full with water, it was way too heavy for the cat to tip over. LoL! I was like, " Is *that* your cats water bowl?!" :lol:


----------



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

Get a heavy ceramic bowl. We have one for our dogs and they can get very heavy especially with lots of water in it. It also keeps the water fresher.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

You could look for one of those bowls for toddlers that has the rubber suction cup on the bottom.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I did a google search for untippable water bowls. A lot of people talk about getting one, but nobody actually carries one. Very odd.

How about supergluing the bowl to a wide, flat rock or something really heavy, but low enough to not raise the bowl too high to drink from?


----------



## captainwookie (Jan 21, 2004)

Just a thought, try putting some ice cubes in with the water. I have one cat that loves to play with water and that made him happy -- something about watching the water move that fascinates him.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

bowls I suggest is:
large stainless steel









large ceramic, straight with no curves









keep it big, and filled with water(must be changed regularly), so it's to heavy to move.


----------



## CatTrio (Mar 30, 2004)

All great ideas! Thanks for all the advice.


----------

